# A good name for a kids activity centre?



## shootingstar

My friend is starting her own business in Kerry. Shes opening up an activity centre for children in a huge warehouse. The usual will be in there - climbing activity, football (softball) area, blown up slides / bouncing castles, and dining area for adults. 

She`s be catering for birthday parties also. 

*any good ideas for a real catchy name?* A few in my area are - monkey maze, little rascles, buddies & chuckies

SS


----------



## deedee80

*Re: A good name for a business*

fun house, play jungle


----------



## Lauren

*Re: A good name for a business*

Mayhem?


----------



## ubiquitous

*Re: A good name for a business*

Your friend may not thank you if she chooses a name suggested here and someone else copies it. 

If you need a few ideas, try some keywords (kids, fun, jungle etc) in the company/business name search facility on cro.ie and alter as desired.


----------



## Vanilla

*Re: A good name for a business*

There are a few of these already in Kerry- two in Tralee, one in Killarney and one in Castleisland. Those are just the ones I know of- could well be more. Whereabouts is she opening?

I'd suggest a name that is easy for parents to remember. Nothing worse than looking through the phonebook trying to remember some silly unconnected name ( from experience). Something simple like 'kids-zone'. 

PS With two pre-schoolers, I'm the target market for the next few years. Can I humbly suggest that she invests in a good coffee machine and makes sure the parents have a place to sit and drink coffee from where one can keep an eye on the children. Also security is very very important. If the place doesnt have good security I wouldnt be comfortable at all.


----------



## shootingstar

*Re: A good name for a business*

i`ll say that to her. i honestly dont where exactly in kerry. 

Can you divulge on the security bit?


----------



## ubiquitous

*Re: A good name for a business*



Vanilla said:


> Can I humbly suggest that she invests in a good coffee machine.



Very, very important.

A few other tips:
- Don't sell the cheap sweets that drive kids crazy.
- Don't put in the little pay-as-you-go cars etc that you see in shopping centres.
- Design the area so that parents can see their kids most of the time when they are up on the climbing areas.
- If charging on a time basis, do so in units of 1.25 or 1.5 hours. Its not particularly nice having to pull a child away from such places after 55 minutes in order to avoid higher charges. Most kids are tired enough after 65-75 minutes to go home willingly anyway.
- Keep the place clean.


----------



## Vanilla

*Re: A good name for a business*

There's one in Nenagh that I like. Jumping Gyms is the name. It is just the right size to my mind. You can pretty much see the whole place at once from where the parents sit. The doors are locked and there is a camera outside and inside. There is someone at the desk the whole time and you cannot get in or out without them releasing the door. You have to sign in with children. You really get the impression they vet anyone particularly going out so no-one can abduct a child ( obviously unlikely but that's the whole premise). There are a couple of small rooms off the coffee area too where there are always staff doing painting/plasticine and they really make the effort to come out and get children involved. The one in Tralee in Manor is way too big for me although there are loads of toys etc. Crag cave is very good but not too keen on the security there IMO. Although they do a fantastic Santa at Christmas and are already pretty much booked out for Christmas already.


----------



## DeeFox

*Re: A good name for a business*

I sometimes bring my nephew to these type of places and I'm always disappointed by the poor quality coffee and selection of food available.  It is all high fat stuff - chocolates, cakes with best before dates ten years from now, etc.  So tell your friend to keep that in mind.  For the birthday parties it shouldn't just be nuggets, chips and pizza - some reasonably healthy alternatives  would be great.


----------



## Blossy

*Re: A good name for a business*

hey shooting star in ref to security, monkey maze has the best thing i have seen yet, its clothes tags that they attach to the kids pants, (they take off jumpers) and you sign in and you have to get buzzed in and out, there are the same things that are at shop doors so if by anychance a child worms thier way out, the alarm will go off, then after that, there are two large doors and again, two other large doors outside.

ps i knwo of one in cork and they have automatic doors onto a car park. where is the logic in that!!


----------



## shootingstar

*Re: A good name for a business*



Blossy said:


> hey shooting star in ref to security, monkey maze has the best thing i have seen yet, its clothes tags that they attach to the kids pants, (they take off jumpers) and you sign in and you have to get buzzed in and out, there are the same things that are at shop doors so if by anychance a child worms thier way out, the alarm will go off, then after that, there are two large doors and again, two other large doors outside.
> 
> ps i knwo of one in cork and they have automatic doors onto a car park. where is the logic in that!!



Where is that one in cork? Yikes!!

I`ll also tell her to pop into monkey maze to look at that secuirty too... 

I`m fully in agreement with the whole "get good decent food in" for the adults. She was talking about that last night and i said to her the money is in the deli dept. The parents are sitting around for 1.5 hours (or however long it is). i know i`d want a good decent cup of coffe and something nice t eat. 

What suggestions would posters have in mind regards to this food? I personally would like a scone with a cup of tea to carry me through the period. What about selling magazines? Or should they be readily available to the customers? (Bearing in mind some people would probably (steal) I mean take them home with them without thinking....


----------



## ubiquitous

*Re: A good name for a business*



Vanilla said:


> There is someone at the desk the whole time and you cannot get in or out without them releasing the door. You have to sign in with children. You really get the impression they vet anyone particularly going out so no-one can abduct a child ( obviously unlikely but that's the whole premise).



Sounds a bit OTT to be honest.



shootingstar said:


> I`m fully in agreement with the whole "get good decent food in" for the adults. She was talking about that last night and i said to her the money is in the deli dept.



I wouldn't think a deli (per se) would be viable. She will have plenty of quiet times, and some very, very busy times during the week. Handling a deli, and complying with the environmental health regulations, would be a major headache.



shootingstar said:


> What about selling magazines? Or should they be readily available to the customers?


The latter.


----------



## FutureProof

*Re: A good name for a business*

I'd just call it something really random, it will get people talking about it


----------



## NorfBank

*Re: A good name for a business*

KDZ. 

(I'm reliably informed that this is the  text translation of children and kids).

Gotta b dwn wit de kdz innit. 

Nice and simple, logo would be easy to do in three different brights colours.


----------



## jrewing

*Re: A good name for a business*

I've been thinking of bringing our little terror to one of these kiddies places. What is the youngest recommended age ?


----------



## Sue Ellen

*Re: A good name for a business*

Choose a name starting with an 'A' so that it comes first in the telphone book etc.


----------



## mooney76

*Re: A good name for a business*

I looked into setting one up for my wife who has quite a number of years creche/teaching experience.

Checked out kiddies kingdom in kilkenny, quit impresssive.
Site we looked at would require 1000 kids per week to work, 400 per sat/sun, balance during the week

Was in kidzone on saturday and there were 2 kids in there and they were charging €3 per full day. Tough business Id imagine


----------



## mooney76

*Re: A good name for a business*

Hop onto google.co.uk and check out some of the centres there, type in soft play


----------



## St. Bernard

*Re: A good name for a business*

Is that not cheating.


----------



## ubiquitous

*Re: A good name for a business*



mooney76 said:


> Site we looked at would require 1000 kids per week to work, 400 per sat/sun, balance during the week
> 
> Was in kidzone on saturday and there were 2 kids in there and they were charging €3 per full day. Tough business Id imagine



Very good point. Its not exactly the type of business that one would expect to prosper in a recession.

Btw, could the OP or one of the mods please change the name of this thread to reflect better the discussion? Thx.


----------



## shootingstar

*Re: A good name for a business*



mooney76 said:


> I looked into setting one up for my wife who has quite a number of years creche/teaching experience.
> 
> Checked out kiddies kingdom in kilkenny, quit impresssive.
> Site we looked at would require 1000 kids per week to work, 400 per sat/sun, balance during the week
> 
> Was in kidzone on saturday and there were 2 kids in there and they were charging €3 per full day. Tough business Id imagine



Where are they charging €3 per day? Friend is saying its 9.50 per person everywhere??? parties start at 14.00 per person with minimum of 10 kids! She should hang up her coat and stay at home if its €3 



ubiquitous said:


> Very good point. Its not exactly the type of business that one would expect to prosper in a recession.
> 
> Btw, could the OP or one of the mods please change the name of this thread to reflect better the discussion? Thx.



My thread title is correct. I asked for a good name for a business. The discussion and posts have swayed in the process.... whch is typical in this place


----------



## Vanilla

*Re: A good name for a business*

It's €8.00 per child per hour in Nenagh and I think €6.50 special for weekdays before 2 or something like that ( with a free coffee thrown in for parent). I havent been there that often but I was there once a couple of weeks ago on a weekday and there were only four other parents in the place with about 10 children maximum for the hour I was there. There were at least three staff working if not four. Difficult to see a profit there and I'd imagine insurance must be extortionate. Although of course weekends/mid terms and holidays would be extra busy. But if she is also facing competition?


----------



## ubiquitous

*Re: A good name for a business*



shootingstar said:


> My thread title is correct. I asked for a good name for a business. The discussion and posts have swayed in the process.... whch is typical in this place



I wasn't criticising your choice of thread title, honestly  Its just that if the title was made a bit clearer (ie by using the words "kids play zone" or something), the thread might be found more easily if someone is searching for discussions on the topic at a later date. Isn't that one of the reasons for moderation


----------



## shootingstar

*Re: A good name for a business (kids play zone)*



Vanilla said:


> It's €8.00 per child per hour in Nenagh and I think €6.50 special for weekdays before 2 or something like that ( with a free coffee thrown in for parent). I havent been there that often but I was there once a couple of weeks ago on a weekday and there were only four other parents in the place with about 10 children maximum for the hour I was there. There were at least three staff working if not four. Difficult to see a profit there and I'd imagine insurance must be extortionate. Although of course weekends/mid terms and holidays would be extra busy. But if she is also facing competition?



I think the nearest one is about 20 minutes by car. 



ubiquitous said:


> I wasn't criticising your choice of thread title, honestly  Its just that if the title was made a bit clearer (ie by using the words "kids play zone" or something), the thread might be found more easily if someone is searching for discussions on the topic at a later date. Isn't that one of the reasons for moderation



ubiguitous I really do hate when your right!!!!  i`ve changed the title only because I think its the right thing to do especially when posters are doing a search later on...


----------



## PostTiger

Name for kids activity centre

"Drop and Shop"


----------



## j26

"Getridofemforacoupleohours" ??


----------



## Complainer

free wifi for the adults is a big bonus


----------



## DeclanP

getridforaday.com


----------



## PM1234

Toddles.
Tumble Town.
Tottering Time. 
Loopy Land.
Wobblers.


----------



## z103

ActionSafe
Safe 'n' Play
Littards
Kidicident
Tumbin' Terrors
Play Café


----------



## Vanilla

PostTiger said:


> Name for kids activity centre
> 
> "Drop and Shop"


 


j26 said:


> "Getridofemforacoupleohours" ??


 


DeclanP said:


> getridforaday.com


 
Er, doesnt everyone actually stay with the children while they are there?


----------



## MichaelBurke

Maybe 'The Fun Zone' or hmmmmmmm........., you need to come up with a name that is _cool_ for kids but also tells parents we're going to send them home tired!!! 'The Energy Reactor/Destroyer/Zone/Vacuum/.....

Hope it goes well.


----------



## shootingstar

Complainer said:


> free wifi for the adults is a big bonus



This is an excellent idea. Thanks


----------



## ubiquitous

You'd be mad to bring a laptop to one of those places especially with kids in tow.


----------



## z103

I'd be using the wifi more for itouch, PSP, DS, occasional eee - that kind of thing, rather than full blown laptops.


----------



## ubiquitous

fair enough.


----------



## shootingstar

Whats fair enough


----------



## Tangerine

Why not ask your target customers? With the co- operation of your local primary school you could have  a name competition. Whoever comes up with the most suitable name wins a prize.


----------



## mathepac

Any bits in brackets are for answering the phone, inspired by the MLA financial institutions and government quangos.

Shooting Star's Childrens' Activity Centre (SS-CAC, maybe not)
Yourz 'R Ourz, For A While Anyway (YO-FAWA)
Kidz 'R Ourz, For A Limited Time (KO-FALT)
Drop In Your Offspring, Temporarily (DIY-OT)
Sprogz2Stay
You Breed 'Em, We Heed 'Em
You Train 'N Maintain, We Entertain
Rugratz Away
Anklebiterz 'N Adultz

... and so on ...

I can do more if you want but did I win a prize?


----------



## Complainer

ubiquitous said:


> You'd be mad to bring a laptop to one of those places especially with kids in tow.


Many Nokia (and presumably other brand) business phones now have wifi access.


----------



## ajapale

Get your hands on a copy of  Primary Times. Ive seen the southern edition and its chock full of adverts for activity centres. There is plenty of competition here in Kerry.


----------



## pavlov

Soogroo!


----------



## Caveat

"Mini Adventures" ?


----------



## shootingstar

mathepac said:


> Any bits in brackets are for answering the phone, inspired by the MLA financial institutions and government quangos.
> 
> Shooting Star's Childrens' Activity Centre (SS-CAC, maybe not)
> Yourz 'R Ourz, For A While Anyway (YO-FAWA)
> Kidz 'R Ourz, For A Limited Time (KO-FALT)
> Drop In Your Offspring, Temporarily (DIY-OT)
> Sprogz2Stay
> You Breed 'Em, We Heed 'Em
> You Train 'N Maintain, We Entertain
> Rugratz Away
> Anklebiterz 'N Adultz
> 
> ... and so on ...
> 
> I can do more if you want but did I win a prize?



lol yes you`ve just won a prize... 

Give me more names and i`ll tell you what you`ve won.


----------



## marvin

How about...


Hullaballoo


----------



## Bronte

You need a really simple name preferable beginning with kids.  You can put up cameras in the zones that are not able to be seen and put a screen in the sitting area so parents can have an idea of where the kids are and what they are at.  Make sure the areas are segregated, put a barrier that stops toddlers entering into say the over 3 area but 3 year olds are able to climb into it.  I agree with having something for the parents to do while there, internet (more income) or reading material and comfortable, clean seating area that is warm.  I judge most places by the state of the toilets.  Best advice is to go and visit the best kids activity centers for ideas.  Re security some parents are not familiar with an area and prefer if the kids can not get out easily and certainly not into a car park.  There are some places I will never return to because of issues I've highlighted here and one in Dublin in particular had a really rough element.


----------



## ubiquitous

Bronte said:


> something for the parents to do while there, internet (more income)



Is it possible to surf the net and supervise your child in an activity centre at the same time? I think not.


----------



## shootingstar

my sister doesnt always monitor her kids in their local activity centre as the staff are standing at each corner of the climbing frame watching & monitoring. 

She tends to keep one eye on them yes but she`s sitting chatting with us alot of the time. 

I dont see any parent standing beneath the climbing frames watching their kids continously


----------



## z105

> A good name for a *kids* activity centre?



How about - *The Goat Farm Playcentre?*


----------



## ubiquitous

shootingstar said:


> I dont see any parent standing beneath the climbing frames watching their kids continously


Did anyone say that? As a parent myself, I think its important to keep an eye on one's kids while in such places. I'm not sure how feasible it is to do so while surfing the web at the same time.


----------



## astraclub

wonder land
funworld
kids paradise
kiddies widdies


----------



## astraclub

fun'n'fair


----------



## Bronte

In relation to supervision, obviously the level of supervision of a toddler is a lot different to a 5 year old.   At home my kids are often in the playroom (on another level) while I'm in the kitchen cooking dinner and there is no supervision as such.  I find the stairs at home a lot more dangerous than (most) purpose built kids play areas.  My 6 year old was climbing a tree last weekend, I have my heart in my mouth but even though I'm surpervising what am I going to do if she falls, I cannot prevent it and kids need to develop dexterity.


----------



## Bronte

Vanilla said:


> Er, doesnt everyone actually stay with the children while they are there?


There are some shopping centres that have a drop in service so you can do your shopping for a hour or two.  I wouldn't call them a kids activity centre though and they are generally for older than toddlers.


----------



## Caveat

shootingstar said:


> Ive never seen anything like it. Looks fantastic.


 
Mmmm...looks very much like an advert too.


----------



## shootingstar

ya i know but what harm, it all helps


----------



## DrMoriarty

Advertising removed. Please read the guidelines.


----------



## Finnz

If you are going to do kids parties, make sure the kids eat after playing on the frames/slides etc. All that juice, chips etc are bound to re-appear with all the jumping around.


----------

